# Just wondering what you think?



## AnjTaylor (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a fourteen year old hand raise Tiel... 

I pulled him from the aviary when he was attacked by Rosellas, just prior to fledging...

I put him in my aviary last year - to see if I could get him to mate, which didn't happen, cause he is bonded to humans...

I have just brought him an indoor tiel paradise and I've brought him back inside - he is a little weary cause he spent a year outside...

My question is about his foot waving...

When I trained him - I use hold put my finger under one foot and lift it up and down saying 'Wave Cez', after a month, he would do it by himself, and it was seriously cute... 

When he was in the cage, if you waved at him, he would wave back...

I have a friend who also has Cockatiel and when she saw Cez doing this, she said that it was a form of aggression... What do you think? 

Thanks for your help...

Anj


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Larger parrots will do this as a defense but it's not known to be the case with 'tiels.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Hi

My tiel Chicken waves

normally its to say 'lift me up' 

but she's also done it to say she wants something

sometimes i think its to say come here, because, then when i do she lowers her head for a scritch so for her its become a part of communicating.

i started out similarly with me putting my finger near her and showing her
Tiels are clever and can learn heaps, bad stuff too like where i keep my cigarette papers, and how to open the cupboard, she loves the gum arabic thats used as glue.

cheers

jack


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Waving is one of the most popular tricks to teach to birds. I'd say you successfully taught it to yours, and the fact that he does it so much shows that he enjoys the attention it gets him.


----------



## AnjTaylor (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey... Thanks for all the comments...

That's what I thought - that he was waving for attention, and as soon as people see it, he gets loads of attention, so it works... No wonder he does it so often... lol

I'm amazed how quickly Cez has settled back into life inside - he is doing all his old attention getting tricks and he is teach my young tiel Tino lots of new things...

He is still a little unsure, but he has been exploring and this morning it only took me two tries to get him to hop on my finger, so I could put him away...

I have two chicks in the aviary at the moment who I will be taming - one for a friend and one for my Neice... 

It's all very exciting!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike lifts his foot in the air, I take it as hey pick me up right now thing. I have also heard of it being a aggresive thing or a hey look at me flirting type thing. I guess it means different things for different birds.


----------

